# I need help. My feet stink *runs to hide*



## Andi (Nov 28, 2008)

So, get this. My mom has the worst smelling feet. She will wear shoes for an hour or two (doesnÂ´t matter if she wears pantyhose or not) and when she takes her shoes off it makes you vomit. No kidding!

I NEVER had a problem with stinky feet until like 3 weeks ago. What is up with that? At first I had it when I was wearing ballerinas, I could wear them twice (pantyhose or not, no difference) and then IÂ´d have to wash them cause the shoes themselves also smelled.

And now I have been wearing sneakers because itÂ´s colder and I noticed the same thing.

Does anyone have that problem? Is there anything I can do besides buy foot spray?

Above all IÂ´m curious as to why I suddently got this problem. I donÂ´t even think itÂ´s because my feet are sweating, since itÂ´s not a sweaty feet smell, more like a foul smell.

Ok, I`m sure I ave officially grossed out everyone now






I really donÂ´t want my momÂ´s stinky feet lol!!!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 28, 2008)

Smelly Feet Cure | Tips | Techniques | Home Remedies

HowStuffWorks "Why do feet stink?"


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah HA!!! I knew you weren't perfect!! Just kidding, it's not a big deal, Jerry's feet stink really bad sometimes and I've noticed it's only when he wears a certain kind of socks. He likes these black sporty ankle socks, but they all kinda "disappeared" so I bought him some plain ol white cotton socks and it completely went away, and his were BAD. I know that doesn't really help you...since you wouldn't wanna wear white cotton socks with ballerina flats!! haha. I really don't know other than using foot powder or buying those shoe inserts. I'm sure there are some like antifungal good smelling foot baths or something you could check out?? If it makes you feel any better, I have developed a HORRIBLE underarm sweating problem when I get nervous or anxious, lol and it's so embarassing. I use that certain dri stuff though and it fixes it.


----------



## Darla (Nov 28, 2008)

hit all your shoes heavily with foot spray


----------



## Andi (Nov 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ah HA!!! I knew you weren't perfect!! Just kidding, it's not a big deal, Jerry's feet stink really bad sometimes and I've noticed it's only when he wears a certain kind of socks. He likes these black sporty ankle socks, but they all kinda "disappeared" so I bought him some plain ol white cotton socks and it completely went away, and his were BAD. I know that doesn't really help you...since you wouldn't wanna wear white cotton socks with ballerina flats!! haha. I really don't know other than using foot powder or buying those shoe inserts. I'm sure there are some like antifungal good smelling foot baths or something you could check out?? If it makes you feel any better, I have developed a HORRIBLE underarm sweating problem when I get nervous or anxious, lol and it's so embarassing. I use that certain dri stuff though and it fixes it. lol yeah no kidding IÂ´m not perfect. All these years I made fun of my mom for her feet (so did everyone else lol) and now IÂ´m like her. Nooooo




I think itÂ´s a little better when I wear cotton socks, but of course I can only wear that with sneakers


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Nov 28, 2008)

girl my ex fiance had feet that smelled so bad my WHOLE ROOM would stink when he would take his shoes off. Here some things he did(bc i insisted) :

Soak in tea(regualr dollar tea bags)

Tell you mom to rub her feet with powder

odor eaters

also avon sells some foot odor powder that works really well and they even sell some foot drying spray


----------



## Fataliya (Nov 28, 2008)

My Grandfather, rest his soul, swore by putting alum powder in his shoes each morning before putting them on.

Alum is what they use in pickles and stuff. Gives that twang...that puckery feeling. Supposedly alum shrinks the sweat glands and keeps feet from smelling.

I guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## hopeless novice (Dec 2, 2008)

I think soaking your feet in cooled black tea will help. also, wear socks when you wear shoes.


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 3, 2008)

Also the certain dry that Kaylin Marie mentioned also will work. The certain dry has instructions for using it for feet. S,ounds so odd, but I read that insert when I bought it and made my ex-husband try it and it worked. And trust me it was bad.


----------



## Dianergy (Dec 3, 2008)

Of all the products out there, the best I have found is "Miracle foot repair", mint &amp; aloe. Kinda pricey drug store stuff, but it helps.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive also heard about soaking your feet in tea bags.


----------



## Thais (Dec 9, 2008)

The best "anti-stinky-feet" combo I have found is the following.. I have this little thing called a PedEgg which was sent from heaven. LOL. It **really** gets rid of all the dead skin, calluses on your feet. I do this once every 10-14 days (the stuff is very powerful so be careful not to over-do it). This by itself significantly decreases any chance of foot odor because you get rid of all the dead skin, etc.

Then I have this foot spray by sally hansen, I always spray it on my feet before I put pantyhose on, and also inside my shoes.

On occasion (on hot days, or when I work out), I put a bit of Gold Bond foot powder inside my shoes for extra protection. With this combo, no more stinky feet.


----------



## Andi (Dec 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The best "anti-stinky-feet" combo I have found is the following.. I have this little thing called a PedEgg which was sent from heaven. LOL. It **really** gets rid of all the dead skin, calluses on your feet. I do this once every 10-14 days (the stuff is very powerful so be careful not to over-do it). This by itself significantly decreases any chance of foot odor because you get rid of all the dead skin, etc.Then I have this foot spray by sally hansen, I always spray it on my feet before I put pantyhose on, and also inside my shoes.

On occasion (on hot days, or when I work out), I put a bit of Gold Bond foot powder inside my shoes for extra protection. With this combo, no more stinky feet.





Hm the infamous Ped Egg. I want this! I have use those callus removers (those that look like a cheese grater but the blade gets dull so fast. IÂ´ll definitely look into getting the Ped Egg since I think I definitely have a callus problem (so does my mom lol)


----------



## Thais (Dec 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hm the infamous Ped Egg. I want this! I have use those callus removers (those that look like a cheese grater but the blade gets dull so fast. IÂ´ll definitely look into getting the Ped Egg since I think I definitely have a callus problem (so does my mom lol) Welll, the PedEgg is kinda like a cheese greater.. LOL. And the blades get dull in 2-3 months... So you need to replace them. You may have used something similar to PedEgg afterall.


----------



## Andi (Dec 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Welll, the PedEgg is kinda like a cheese greater.. LOL. And the blades get dull in 2-3 months... So you need to replace them. You may have used something similar to PedEgg afterall.



well the thing I have is shaped like a thick nail file with a blade on it, and the blade got dull after 2 uses! I was mad because I am not buying replacement blades after 2 uses! If the Ped Egg blades last any longer than that we got a winner here lol


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 14, 2008)

Also be careful as to what kind of shoes you are wearing. I have a couple of pairs that are "vegan" leather, and they make my feet stink because its basically plastic and my feet don't breath.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 14, 2008)

put your feet in a bowl of tea bags and water for 20mins and day


----------



## Cymbeline (Dec 15, 2008)

I keep a pumice stone in my bath, and use it everyday. The one I have is from Dollar Tree, in the bath section, and it has a handle. It has the stone on one side and a brush on the other. After I take my bath or shower, I just scrub the bottom with the pumice and use the brush on the top, rinsing as needed. It takes all the dead skin off and only takes a minute. You could use the pumice in between the PedEgg uses.


----------

